# The choice



## ArwenStar (Sep 27, 2019)

Arwen was given the choice to become mortal, and she did. Does that mean her son and daughters get the choice or no beacause technically Elros became mortal, and I don’t remember if his descendants got the choice, but I know some kings of Númenor wanted to be immortal so is that a no?


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 27, 2019)

Elros chose to be Mortal and his fate joined to the kindred of Men. This choice then bound his descendants to the kindred of Men as his wife was mortal. Elrond chose to be joined to the kindred of Elves. In theory, this should have bound his descendants to the kindred of Elves as his wife was Elven. However, it seems that Elrond's children were also considered "Half-Elven" and allowed the choice which was deferred until Elrond left Middle-earth at which time they either followed him to the west to be joined to the fate of Elves or remained in Middle-earth and became Mortal and all their descendants after.


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 29, 2019)

Ok. Thanks 🙂


----------

